
Pornhub “Hawaii on Alert” traffic stats - givan
https://twitter.com/Pornhub/status/953668567714680833/photo/1
======
bonesss
I bet the link is SFW, but for people on corporate networks like myself: the
shortened link from the tweet redirects to pornhub.com which may, or may not,
be on your companies whitelist...

On the plus side, if anyone from IT Net asks about my websurfing history, I
was just reading it for the 'insightful analytics' ;)

~~~
jo909
For people that don't want to dare their companies filter:

Traffic graph:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTwcgMZXUAAn1uX.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTwcgMZXUAAn1uX.jpg)

The blog post reads as follows:

On Saturday January 13, residents all across Hawaii received a text message at
8:07am stating that a ballistic missile was on it’s way to their island and
advised they should take shelter immediately. With international tensions
currently at a high, it’s no surprise that the warning was taken very, very
seriously. We can’t begin to imagine what would go through someone’s mind
after reading that message, but based purely on the traffic numbers, it’s NOT
to be watching porn.

Based on real-time, per-minute pageviews, and compared to levels on the
previous two Saturdays, our statisticians found a precipitous drop in traffic
at 8:07am immediately after the warning was sent out. By 8:23am, traffic was a
massive -77% below that of a typical Saturday. As residents were notified
around 8:45 that the initial warning was sent in error, traffic began to
return to normal and Hawaiians collectively breathed a sigh of relief. Those
seeking further relief, headed back to Pornhub where pageviews surged +48%
above typical levels at 9:01am.

~~~
superflyguy
> We can’t begin to imagine what would go through someone’s mind after reading
> that message,

Sure we can, it's simple. It's what would go through your or my mind if we
received it.

My first thought would be "amusing-someone's hacked the warning system, better
check online... yeah, it's bullshit".

------
thijser
It's an interesting graph, but I wonder if it's specific for the adult
vertical. I could imagine traffic for YouTube showing the same pattern.
Entertainment-related site use may just have gone up and down along this curve
(with news-related sites maybe showing the reverse pattern)? Does anyone know
other sources of traffic stats (arent there public stats of big internet hubs
somewhere?)

~~~
amelius
Yes. Could we get this graph from HN please?

------
igitur
1 in 5 people didn't give a damn about the missile alert and kept watching.

~~~
vidarh
It's also quite amusing to see the number of people making up for lost time
afterwards.

------
mangatmodi
A graph with absolute scale might have been more interesting to see how many
people kept watching after the warning!

------
m3kw9
Looks like porn is being used to de stress

------
sytelus
Do they have 10% traffic fluctuations every minute? That seems quite a lot...

~~~
viraptor
What are you comparing to? People rarely present per-minute graphs without
smoothing since they're very noisy. I usually see hourly/daily ones, even
internally.

The minute ones for web traffic easily jump +/\- 5% in my experience.

------
niwde
Scrambling for a safety while having a hard on. Ouch.

